# Will I still be able to enlist?



## DS24 (Sep 22, 2014)

I recently hurt my ankle, and I now need a plate and screws put in it. Is there any way that I can still enlist in the Navy and go to BUDS? Or at least be able to enlist at all? Joining the military is the only thing I ever wanted to do, I can't picture myself doing anything else with my life. Please let me know if you can help me out somehow or what I would have to do to get in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the ankle.  As I recall, you are still in Jr. High School (Man, that was a LONG time ago), take a breath, rehab that ankle, and relax. 
You are multiple years from even being able to enlist, much less anything past that...focus on your grades, have a plan B, and enjoy being a kid.

I am in NO way attempting to dissuade you or be condescending, but you are putting lot of pressure on your young mind, and at your age there is enough to worry about. 

At some point go talk to a recruiter, who knows what the needs of the service will be by the time you are of age...best to you, and don't f'ing do drugs or get caught drinking, that will just "F" everything up...trust me on that one!


----------



## DS24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Sorry to hear about the ankle.  As I recall, you are still in Jr. High School (Man, that was a LONG time ago), take a breath, rehab that ankle, and relax.
> You are multiple years from even being able to enlist, much less anything past that...focus on your grades, have a plan B, and enjoy being a kid.
> 
> I am in NO way attempting to dissuade you or be condescending, but you are putting lot of pressure on your young mind, and at your age there is enough to worry about.
> ...


Thanks, I just hope they need people, and let me in like they did for _other people_. I am a Junior in High School so I still have a little while.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 22, 2014)

1) You don't just "enlist in the Navy and go to BUD/S"
2) There are hundreds of other jobs in the Military other than being an SO.  Which is it you want to do?
3) What research have you already done on this matter?  We're not here to spoon feed.  As Ooh-Rah1069 said, talk to a recruiter in a few years after you finish high school.
4) Did you seriously just fucking put yourself in the same sentence as Chris Kyle? 

So.
Much.
Hate.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2014)

@DS24 Dude...these are serious professional men on this board.  You are young, (really young)...delete that post referencing Kyle before you get slaughtered.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2014)

"In before the lock..." wait, I'm an Admin.

1. You're young and your body will heal, maybe even enough to have the hardware removed. Will that be good enough to apply for BUD/S? I'm guessing you should TALK TO A RECRUITER ONCE YOU'VE HEALED. It doesn't matter what we say, you haven't even healed, NOR have you spoken to a recruiter, so our advice is pointless given those circumstances.
2. You want to serve or you want to be a SEAL? Those two are "slightly" different goals.
3. Did I mention you need to heal before worrying about ANYTHING else? Your goal, your only goal right now, should be taking care of your ankle and allowing your body to heal.
4. I don't want to see another word about the Chris Kyle comment. This is only addressed to those reading this thread.
5. Ya'll play nice, I'm not in the mood to watch a circus.


----------



## DS24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> "In before the lock..." wait, I'm an Admin.
> 
> 1. You're young and your body will heal, maybe even enough to have the hardware removed. Will that be good enough to apply for BUD/S? I'm guessing you should TALK TO A RECRUITER ONCE YOU'VE HEALED. It doesn't matter what we say, you haven't even healed, NOR have you spoken to a recruiter, so our advice is pointless given those circumstances.
> 2. You want to serve or you want to be a SEAL? Those two are "slightly" different goals.
> ...


I am sorry. I meant no disrespect. How do I delete this thread? I will wait until I graduate high school to think about it more. Again, I meant no disrespect.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2014)

DS24 said:


> I am sorry. I meant no disrespect. How do I delete this thread? I will wait until I graduate high school to think about it more. Again, I meant no disrespect.


 
You put your foot in your mouth, something everyone will do at some point in their life. How we recover is what matters. So there's no need to delete this thread or your account or anything like that. You're young. You need a kick in the ass, but you also need to be pointed in the right direction. Bullies and "tough guys" can do one, mentors tend to do both.

So, get your anle sorted out and while you're doing that read the board. And again. And again. And again. Soak it up, soak up the personalities, soak up the knowledge, the anecdotes, the stories, the opinions, current events, history...soak it all up. You'll never learn or  improve if you run away.

We've had a few start out like you. At least one is currently a Ranger and shooting people in the face for a living. I think we have others in similar positions or training pipelines. They gnawed on their feet too.

Like I said, how we recover is what matters.


----------



## DS24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> You put your foot in your mouth, something everyone will do at some point in their life. How we recover is what matters. So there's no need to delete this thread or your account or anything like that. You're young. You need a kick in the ass, but you also need to be pointed in the right direction. Bullies and "tough guys" can do one, mentors tend to do both.
> 
> So, get your anle sorted out and while you're doing that read the board. And again. And again. And again. Soak it up, soak up the personalities, soak up the knowledge, the anecdotes, the stories, the opinions, current events, history...soak it all up. You'll never learn or  improve if you run away.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will do what you said and it will not happen again.


----------



## pardus (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a plate removed when I was about 35(ish) years old, specifically so I could enlist. If you want to do it, then do it.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2014)

DS24 said:


> I am sorry. I meant no disrespect. How do I delete this thread? I will wait until I graduate high school to think about it more. Again, I meant no disrespect.



It has been edited ...  do NOT expect others to clean up your messes for you if you really want to join the SOF ranks.  This was a favor because you are so young, and do not need to beat me in the hate race with only a week (of real posting) on the board.


----------



## DS24 (Sep 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> It has been edited ...  do NOT expect others to clean up your messes for you if you really want to join the SOF ranks.  This was a favor because you are so young, and do not need to beat me in the hate race with only a week (of real posting) on the board.


Thank you.


----------

